# Finally got my surrounds in a unified cabinet



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been letting this project sit way to long / with my Dayton PT2C-8 in they re own cabinet apart from the midbass driver....so I walked in my room tonight and couldnt take it anymore.... took me about 5 hrs and so sweat and this is now a big relief.....I also changed the xover from 8 to 4 ohms and now the midbass is really singing ..... whewwww :clap:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

So are you using one 4 ohm mid with two 8 ohm tweeters?
Very good cabinets by the way. :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks, I really didnt spend alot of time on them but Im so pleased not to have the mids sitting on top of the tweeters anymore ....thanks again..


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. Good job on the build.


----------

